# Bester Barschköder Thread



## Bullfrog (8. November 2006)

Hallo Boardies !!!|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


Ich wollte mal einen "Mein bester Barschköder" Thread eröffnen (hoffe es gibt diesen noch nicht).Na dann fange ich mal an: 
Mein bester Barschköder ist ein Mepps Aglia in rot/schwarz/silber 
der Größe 1 oder ein Wurm.
Und eurer ?? |kopfkrat
Viel Spaß beim Schreiben!! #6#6


----------



## profifischer (8. November 2006)

*AW: Bester Barschköder Thread*

hallo
5cm kopyto motoroil-glitter
5cm kopyto gelb-schwarz
profiblinker attractor größe b in perl-braun
illex squirrel 61 farbe wagasaki
DAM effzet spinner große 3 und schwarz
mfg manuel


----------



## honeybee (8. November 2006)

*AW: Bester Barschköder Thread*

Gibts schon den Thread.......

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=87324&highlight=barschk%F6der


----------



## Ukeleidriller (8. November 2006)

*AW: Bester Barschköder Thread*

wenn die barsche beißen, dann auf alles was sich bewegt! sind eben nicht wählerisch!

gibt aber auch tage da kannst du machen was du willst, keine chance!


----------



## Birger (8. November 2006)

*AW: Bester Barschköder Thread*

perlbraun


----------



## Bubbel2000 (8. November 2006)

*AW: Bester Barschköder Thread*

perlbraun


----------



## benihana (8. November 2006)

*AW: Bester Barschköder Thread*

Salmo Hornets

Farbe den Umstände anpassen, laufen super....


----------



## til (8. November 2006)

*AW: Bester Barschköder Thread*

Es gibt so viele. Zuletzt aufgefallen sind mir, weil sie gefangen haben, als andere versagten:
Dave's Ka Boom Winning Streak
X-Rap


----------



## NorbertF (9. November 2006)

*AW: Bester Barschköder Thread*

<--- auch perlbraun

"der hat den H richtig weggeschluckt"


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (9. November 2006)

*AW: Bester Barschköder Thread*

also ein paar Fotos von Euren Ködern wäre nicht schlecht.


----------



## Bullfrog (9. November 2006)

*AW: Bester Barschköder Thread*

@Birger: Was ist das "Perlbraun" ?  ;+

@All: Genau ,stellt doch vielleicht ein paar Bilder von euren Ködern hinein !!!:m Wäre schön !!! :m

Bei mir funktioniert das nicht ,weil ich keinen Scanner habe ! :c

Danke für die Antworten  weiter so !! #6


----------



## Birger (9. November 2006)

*AW: Bester Barschköder Thread*













In groß für die Großen und in klein für die Kleinen .


----------



## Bullfrog (9. November 2006)

*AW: Bester Barschköder Thread*

Danke !!!!:m


----------



## Maik (9. November 2006)

*AW: Bester Barschköder Thread*

Klarklitter :m


----------



## Pilkman (9. November 2006)

*AW: Bester Barschköder Thread*

Meine Favoriten:

Salmo Hornet 6cm Floating in D und GMO
Salmo Hornet 5cm SDR in D
Illex Squirrel in 76mm in Ayu + Shine Katana

Bass Assassin 4" Shad in Baby Bass + Smokin Shad
Bass Assassin Walleye Assassin in Chartreuse Diamond

Super Vibrax Spinner in Größe 3-5 in silber + diversen Dekoren
Mepps Aglia in Größe 3-4 in silber + gold

usw. usw.


----------



## Bullfrog (9. November 2006)

*AW: Bester Barschköder Thread*

@Pilkman: Illex ist mir ein bisschen zu teuer !!!!:c


----------



## Pilkman (9. November 2006)

*AW: Bester Barschköder Thread*



Bullfrog schrieb:


> @Pilkman: Illex ist mir ei bisschen zu teuer !!!!:c



@ Bullfrog

Ich hab doch auch genügend andere Köder genannt, mit denen ich sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht habe. 

Um z.B. bei den Wobblern zu bleiben: Die Salmo Hornets sind auch sehr gute Barschwobbler, sie lassen sich für meinen Geschmack nur nicht so variabel wie ein Squirrel führen.


----------



## Bullfrog (9. November 2006)

*AW: Bester Barschköder Thread*

@Pilkman: Ja das haste !!:g


----------



## Bullfrog (9. November 2006)

*AW: Bester Barschköder Thread*

Sonst keiner mehr da ??????;+|kopfkrat#c


----------



## profifischer (9. November 2006)

*AW: Bester Barschköder Thread*

hallo
hier mal ein bild


mfg manuel


----------



## lippfried (9. November 2006)

*AW: Bester Barschköder Thread*

in diesem jahr waren bei mir gloog wobbler und celta spinner der barsch-renner

lippfried


----------



## Abramis_brama (9. November 2006)

*AW: Bester Barschköder Thread*

Viele und auch große fange ich mit Mückenlarven an der Kopfrute!


----------



## Ukeleidriller (9. November 2006)

*AW: Bester Barschköder Thread*

ich sag ja, die beißen auf alles.

ich hatte mal auf köfi einen biss im uferbereich. baim anschlag kam mir der barsch entgegengeflogen.

köfi etwa 10cm, barsch etwa 15cm


----------



## Bullfrog (10. November 2006)

*AW: Bester Barschköder Thread*

Gute Antworten ,danke !!!!!#6


----------



## Bellyboater (10. November 2006)

*AW: Bester Barschköder Thread*

Meine Favoriten auf Barsch sind Spinner von Mepps der größe 2 in neon orange und die ganz kleinen Flying Lure in gelbrot. Die gehen bei uns am Bach wunderbar.


----------



## til (10. November 2006)

*AW: Bester Barschköder Thread*

Das war mein letzter Barschkiller (Dave's Ka Boom der Winning Streak) :


----------



## thobi (10. November 2006)

*AW: Bester Barschköder Thread*

tach!!!im sommer bin ich meistens mit relax banjo in schwarz/perlmut los,und mit kleinen kopyto's!!!
wenn ich dann einen schönen schwarm gefunden habe,dann beißen davon aber immer nur ein teil auf kunstköder.
wenn ich 2 bis 5 rausbekomme von den räubern ict meistens schluß!!!
die kommen dann wenn überhaupt nur noch hinterhergeschwommen!!!
dann hilft nur ein!!!
KÖFI!!!
und das sind meine besten köder!!!
bis denne


----------



## Bullfrog (11. November 2006)

*AW: Bester Barschköder Thread*

Danke für die ANTWORTEN !!!!!! echt super !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HoHo (11. November 2006)

*AW: Bester Barschköder Thread*

Natürlich zählt der Tauwurm auch zu den Top-Barschködern. Knapp überm Grund angeboten mit der treibenden Pose geht das sehr gut. Ansonsten fische ich gerne goldfarbene Spinner der Größe 4. Grade wenn es bedeckt ist.

HoHo


----------



## Steffen90 (11. November 2006)

*AW: Bester Barschköder Thread*

meine top-Barschköder sind: im Juni/Juli kleine Köfis von 4-6cm die ich direkt unter den Brutfischschwärmen anbiete.
Juli bis September: kleine gelbe und weiße Twister.
Oktober bis ende Januar: Twister von 5-10cm, Tauwürmer und kleine bis ca. 10cm lange Köfis (am liebsten Lauben) 
ab Februar bis ende Mai: Wurm


----------



## Bullfrog (11. November 2006)

*AW: Bester Barschköder Thread*

Hallo ,ist da jemand !?|kopfkrat


----------



## Flussbarsch1 (20. September 2012)

*AW: Bester Barschköder Thread*

Also dieses Jahr waren es bei mir der tiny fry 38 in ablette und der Fin-S in 2,5" Mahi Mahi als Softjerk.


----------

